# Replacement key $325. Am I getting ripped off



## JerryVO (Dec 6, 2010)

Just talked to my local dealer and I wanted to get a replacement key since I purchased my VW used and it only came with 1. He said the key is $200 and it is $125 to program for $325 total. I know these keys are expensive (it was $180 for a key on my saab) but does this sound reasonable or am I getting hosed??


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Sounds like what my local dealer wants. Call around if u have multiple dealers. 


Typos courtesy of iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenWagen (Mar 4, 2008)

Pretty normal price. They charge that for mk4 and mk5s as well

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

Can you get one from Ebay and just pay to have it programmed? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-PASSAT-C...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item20c1c56365 

There were more that showed up when I searched, too.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

About right...they have to program the keyfob so it will work with your car

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

This doesn't have to be done at the dealership. 
I think there was a law passed saying that dealerships should not have the sole right to program keys because they were charging big $$$! 

www.vw.com says: 

Replacement Keys 

Replacing a transponder key can be costly. Coding a replacement key for your vehicle requires specialized equipment available only to your VW dealer and to certain independent repair facilities and locksmiths that are qualified to make remote control keys 

They should have a link to locate the indy shops


----------



## Track5tar (Feb 16, 2010)

S WORD said:


> This doesn't have to be done at the dealership.
> I think there was a law passed saying that dealerships should not have the sole right to program keys because they were charging big $$$!
> 
> www.vw.com says:
> ...


 You are correct about the law but getting the equipment to do it is costly. There are very few places that can get you a replacement key. They are hard to find, mom pop locksmiths won't have the ability


----------



## vwCc_guy (Oct 2, 2011)

I have a key sitting around from a vw
Cc i used to own. When i got rid of the car, i only gave it with one key..

Ill sell you my key for half the price. 
And then you can just get it reprogrammed at the dealer


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=33.948984,-84.041631


----------



## Track5tar (Feb 16, 2010)

vwCc_guy said:


> And then you can just get it reprogrammed at the dealer


 make sure the dealer can do it first


----------



## randomvw (Jul 20, 2012)

Having this issue right now. Just bought a cc. Yay 

Dealer said if they program a replacement key, and it doesn't work, I still have to pay the programming fee.:banghead: 

Is there a better way?


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

The plastic key in your keyfob is right about $75 and keyfob is like $120 like every other VW key. I would say about $300 is normal for B6 Passat/CC/11+ Touareg key. 

I think dealer cost on the key is like $120ish if I recall correctly. Also has to be ordered where as normal VW switch blade keys are in stock. 





S WORD said:


> This doesn't have to be done at the dealership.
> I think there was a law passed saying that dealerships should not have the sole right to program keys because they were charging big $$$!
> 
> www.vw.com says:
> ...


 

There are only a handful of 3rd party companies that can do it. You have to use a VAS computer to program a key. The VAS computer communicates with VWs database in germany or possible redundant server in US to get all the correct coding for the key. 

B6 Passat/CC/11+ Touareg and KESSY Keys are very unique in how they work/programmed.


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

*Try Carmax*

They told me its only $20 a keys to program for me since I bought it there. If they have the equipment it could be cheaper than VW.


----------



## das lowe (Feb 15, 2012)

I think I saw something in the vcds about programming a new key. Haven't tried it but I was just clicking on things and looking around in vcds while it was pluged in to my cc


----------



## randomvw (Jul 20, 2012)

Trying to get a key for a 2010 cc. Has anyone actually done this? Thinking about buying the cable anyway, but if it can't be done I would just buy the key first.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

das lowe said:


> I think I saw something in the vcds about programming a new key. Haven't tried it but I was just clicking on things and looking around in vcds while it was pluged in to my cc


 Not possible with VCDS.


----------



## das lowe (Feb 15, 2012)

Boosted2003! said:


> Not possible with VCDS.


 Thanks. That's good too know


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

Sounds about right. I know i paid around that much for the key, and i paid $125.00 for programming.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

CC U L8TR said:


> Sounds about right. I know i paid around that much for the key, and i paid $125.00 for programming.


 Yea, they charge about 1 labor hr which seems to be on average $100-125 for VW and $150-175 for Audi.


----------



## 00Jetta1.8T (Feb 8, 2003)

*CC replacment keys*

If you havn't got a replacment key yet I have a few I could sell. I had lost one paid that crazy $325 for a replacment then found the old one. Bad thing about it once they program a new one the old one wont work any more. You can only have 2 working keys. What was so wrong with old style keys you could get replacments for less than $2 ?


----------



## joenelson7687 (May 8, 2015)

I had a buddy of mine who bought cars at auctions to sell. Those types of guys always have a guy to help them out: Mechanic, towing, body work, inspections, keys made. If you know anyone that does that sort of thing, chances are they have a person or place they use. I know I had a guy come to my house and he made my Audi A4 key on the spot. Just an idea.


----------



## rezfreak (Jul 19, 2015)

We were charged 250 at our dealership.


----------



## sadlebags (May 14, 2014)

*Yeah, that's a rip*

I need a key too, and my local VW stealership quoted only $65 for the program - and pre-paid $125 for the fob, direct from Germany. I'd shop around if I were you. I have message in with a local locksmith about the ability to program one purchased online. They sell "unlocked" fobs on eBay for $30-$50. Trouble is finding someone that can actually program it. For that option, you have to go to the dealer anyway to get the FCC ID of the fob for your car, and then to the locksmith to give it a try...I'm thinking I'd rather just go there and pay $190 to get it over :facepalm:with.


----------

